# Southern Research Companies have closed down? Anyone know why?



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Just received an email from them stating they're closing down! They've literally been one of the best suppliers for Peptides. A real shame.

Anyone have any news on this?


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, if this is true then we're probably gonna end up getting screwed in the end, because if history taught us anything is that whenever a big player leaves the market it gives the rest of them bigger balls to start increasing prices and/or reducing quality.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There's always Tom.  They are the best, no doubt about it.


----------

